# Dog fence



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone know where we can obtain a roll of a small netting suitable for chihuahua retention on a site?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I am sure your local garden centre or B&Q will sell something like chicken wire or plastic netting. Suppose it depends what area you want enclosing.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Have you considered something like this? We used one when our dogs were pups - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5FT-RABBI...8?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item4abbb3d316


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Why not just use a lead, and a spike !!

The spike goes in the ground, not in the dog


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

steco1958 said:


> Why not just use a lead, and a spike !!
> 
> The spike goes in the ground, not in the dog


*
My sringers can pull them out, but I think a chichuaua would be safe!!*


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Chihuahua would make a morning snack for my Irish Wolfhound. Then you wouldn't have a problem. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/DELIVERY-Gr...1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1347120875&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

you could go the full hog, and get this sort of set up.


----------

